# 

## Izold

Chciałbym wybudować domek letniskowy na działce przeznaczonej na budownictwo mieszkaniowe jednorodzinne. Najlepiej, gdyby udało się to zrobić w trybie "na zgłoszenie". 

Znalazłem w internecie kilka publikacji, z których wynika, że jeżeli ustalenia planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego przewidują na danej działce budownictwo mieszkaniowe, to można na niej zbudować domek letniskowy, *jednak w tym przypadku będzie on musiał spełniać wymagania techniczne i prawne, jakie określone są dla domów mieszkalnych całorocznych*. 
Tutaj jest jeden z takich artykułów:
https://muratordom.pl/prawo/porady-p...tRoC-DeuL.html

Domyślam  się, że jeśli chodzi o wymagania techniczne, to jest to kwestia ocieplenia, ogrzewania, mediów itp. 

Ale nie wiem za bardzo co oznaczają te wymagania prawne. 
Czy chodzi o to, że wprawdzie można sobie tam zbudować domek letniskowy, ale trzeba uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę - jak na mieszkalny?

----------


## the rock

Sama chciałam taki domek na działce budowlanej postawić jednak mój mpzp mówi, że mogę tam wybudować jedynie jednorodzinny, całoroczny, wolnostojący dom. Może mieć 35m2 na zgłoszenie ale nie może być domem rekreacji indywidualnej. Polecam napisać np maila do wydziału Architektury, wskazać numery działek i ich obręb i zadać pytanie.

----------


## Izold

> Sama chciałam taki domek na działce budowlanej postawić jednak mój mpzp mówi, że mogę tam wybudować jedynie jednorodzinny, całoroczny, wolnostojący dom. Może mieć 35m2 na zgłoszenie ale nie może być domem rekreacji indywidualnej. Polecam napisać np maila do wydziału Architektury, wskazać numery działek i ich obręb i zadać pytanie.


Dzięki za odpowiedź - to samo już u siebie ustaliłem. Może być i mały, ale musi spełniać wszystkie wymogi formalne domu mieszkalnego. No i na pozwolenie na budowę, a nie na zgłoszenie. 
O tyle dobrze, że skoro tak, to wybuduję pewnie większy niż 35 m.kw.

----------

